# FYI:  Applicants for ATIS Tech, AVS Tech, & AVN Tech



## Air Force Tech (6 Dec 2004)

For those of you who applied for an NCM position in the ATIS, AVS, and AVN Tech fields, I just got word from the clerk responsible for my application that the offers from the last selection board are still being sent to the recruiting centres.   Job offers are being prepared as the selections come in so don't lose hope yet.   (I'm still waiting for my offer btw)   Also, she informed me that selection boards meet every 6 weeks for NCM positions so odds are pretty good that we'll get fairly quickly as long as the trade you're interested in is open.   Just my 2 cents.   Later.


----------



## Diver Rob (10 Apr 2005)

Hello,

Just out of curiosity, have you had any further info on your offer / application?


----------



## Air Force Tech (24 Apr 2005)

Yeah, got my first choice ATIS Tech in the beginning of March and my BMQ started on April 12.   Starting week 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Diver Rob (24 Apr 2005)

That's great .. I've been given the thumbs up for AVN (Which is now 18 months .. lol  :crybaby: .. I can't wait to get there and get started.
Keep me up to date on how things are going with your course ..


----------



## dan476 (24 Apr 2005)

Driver Rob, when were you given thumbs up for AVN?


----------



## Diver Rob (26 Apr 2005)

Approx 3 weeks ago .. Wonderful world of Med docs are now in Borden for Merit boards in June.

Does this make any sense ..


----------



## kincanucks (26 Apr 2005)

Diver Rob said:
			
		

> Approx 3 weeks ago .. Wonderful world of Med docs are now in Borden for Merit boards in June.
> 
> Does this make any sense ..



No


----------



## dan476 (27 Apr 2005)

ok so you didn't get the thumbs up just yet. Thumbs up is when you get your offer. As for me, I was merit listed since last october, I also was merit listed above average with RSBP. I am still waiting for the results of the last board (Mar 28). Good luck to you Driver Rob, but you might still have a long haul in front of you.

Cheers


----------



## bhobson (27 Apr 2005)

I'm like a lot of you guys. I've been merit listed since Dec and haven't heard anything decisive yet on the Mar intake, yet. So good luck to all!!

Bob


----------



## dan476 (27 Apr 2005)

Good luck to you Bhobson, hopefully you made the last selection, If you (and I) did, then we might end up on the same course.

Cheers


----------



## Diver Rob (27 Apr 2005)

kincanucks .. If you plan on replying to a post .. feel free to elaborate besides the "No" .. Thanks

As far as the thumbs up .. I would agree that there may be a descent amount of time involved in getting in, Are you currently on PAT or awaiting training in St Jean etc.. 

As far as myself, I'm going in as a CT .. Not sure if this will affect anything in Borden or not.

From what I understand, they are going to be course loading 120 + this year for AVN.


----------



## dan476 (27 Apr 2005)

I am doing CT myself, after 5 years in the infantry. I am not in Pat or St Jean, I have been attached to reg force unit for over 3 years now.

Cheers


----------



## kincanucks (28 Apr 2005)

Diver Rob said:
			
		

> kincanucks .. If you plan on replying to a post .. feel free to elaborate besides the "No" .. Thanks
> 
> As far as the thumbs up .. I would agree that there may be a descent amount of time involved in getting in, Are you currently on PAT or awaiting training in St Jean etc..
> 
> ...



What merit boards in Jun?


----------



## Diver Rob (28 Apr 2005)

What I've been told is the following word for word copy / paste ..

Correction to my previous e-mail. I have been informed that your Reg med docs are now in and then you should be on mid-June selection.

This was part of an e-mail from a Lt/N CFRC Recruiting O to myself only a few days ago.

kincanucks .. Do you think he may be wrong on these dates? .. I had heard the merit boards were not sitting until some time in July / Aug, but that would place it in the middle of posting season.  Any guidance / clarification you can provide is always appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## kincanucks (29 Apr 2005)

Diver Rob said:
			
		

> What I've been told is the following word for word copy / paste ..
> 
> Correction to my previous e-mail. I have been informed that your Reg med docs are now in and then you should be on mid-June selection.
> 
> ...



For what?


----------



## Stirling N6123 (29 Apr 2005)

Two of the trades mentioned, I have applied for, AVN and ATIS, My Interview, CFAT and Medical will be on Tuesday in Kingston. If all goes well with the PT test, and paperwork etc etc, could I be looking at a FALL BMQ, or is it a long haul from this point forward?


----------



## dan476 (29 Apr 2005)

It might be a long haul or it might be very quick, I guess from there on its all luck. Chances are you might make it on the fall BMQ if you get merit listed soon (which you will be after completing all the tests and interview). But it can also take a while I've been merit listed since october, and I do not have to do a BMQ. So again its all luck and drive of your recruiters

Cheers


----------



## danielbouchard (24 May 2005)

im on merit list since october 2004, and i going to my bmq for 23 august 05 to 28 oct 05!  I have applied for avs tech 526.

Its very fast for this job if u have a technical formation and good academic result. I think!!!

Good luck guyz!


----------

